# Do SP's generally find RPG video games boring?



## pianodog (Jan 25, 2013)

My INFJ brother loves playing a game called Skyrim. I think it looks nice but generally, I don't get the point. It's not that exciting to me. Even though the game really impresses me in terms of all the quests you can go on, it's just kinda boring to me. I love games like Portal, Portal 2, Mirror's Edge and Katamari. Probably because they have high amounts of Se stimulation. New expiriences, new gameplay types ect... I also don't care for FPS and shooter games generally as they are a tad boring. I like games where you have to trial and error alot. Don't know if this has anything to do with Te. I also enjoy games with beautiful graphics like Pixel Dust Eden but I get bored with these games rather quickly. Shooter games to me would be fine if they had some kind of crazy aspect to them. That or I'm playing with friends. Anyone else dislike the majority of video games out there? Haha, sorry but it's true.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

I find RPG videogames boring. I prefer strategy and tactics, or games requiring the application of skill and critical thinking.


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

I can only play FPS or car games. I go bananas if you force me to play RPG games.

Same thing with social games. Could work if I'm drunk though.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

I don't like RPGs but skyrim is the exception, that game was huge and the graphics were amazing. I like strategy games like rise of nations, where early decisions affect the entire game.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

bollocks said:


> I don't like RPGs but skyrim is the exception, that game was huge and the graphics were amazing. I like strategy games like rise of nations, where early decisions affect the entire game.



Europa Universalis IV. You're welcome.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

pianodog said:


> Skyrim.


If you ask me, Faxanadu was the "original" Skyrim.








> I love games like Portal, Portal 2, Mirror's Edge, and Katamari.... New experiences, new gameplay types, etc.... I also don't care for FPS and shooter games generally as they are a tad boring. I like games where you have to trial-and-error a lot. I also enjoy games with beautiful graphics like Pixel Dust Eden but I get bored with these games rather quickly. Shooter games to me would be fine if they had some kind of crazy aspect to them.


Try the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games if you want new and fresh experiences with the FPS genre. Plus, there are tons of mods out there that add even more replay value.






PixelJunk Shooter might also interest you.






And if that looks interesting to you, and you like retro '90s gaming, also check out Sub-Terrania.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

RPG are really boring. FPS are addictive as are strategic games. Also Sid Meier's Civilizations is like crack. 

I feel physically ill when I've gone on a video game bender and I realize how much time I just wasted on it. So much regret afterwards, I resist it for a good year before I fall off the wagon and lose a week to it. I'm weak. I really should just never touch game consoles in general. Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

monemi said:


> RPG are really boring. FPS are addictive as are strategic games. Also Sid Meier's Civilizations is like crack.
> 
> I feel physically ill when I've gone on a video game bender and I realize how much time I just wasted on it. So much regret afterwards, I resist it for a good year before I fall off the wagon and lose a week to it. I'm weak. I really should just never touch game consoles in general. Not good. Not good at all.


I used to really love RPG's till I realised how much time I wasted on them and games in general. I think you Sensors are lucky in that you guys focus on real life (aka what really matters when it comes to being remembered ect.) a lot easier than we N's do =(


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

rawrmosher said:


> I used to really love RPG's till I realised how much time I wasted on them and games in general. I think you Sensors are lucky in that you guys focus on real life (aka what really matters when it comes to being remembered ect.) a lot easier than we N's do =(


And yet we do it too.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

monemi said:


> And yet we do it too.


And yet games are still so addictive at the same time >.< Long as we're not losing days playing them I think we're doing fine though


----------



## pianodog (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, if I get a really good game, I'll usually beat it rather quickly. Depends on what kind of game. I beat portal 2 single player in a little over a week. Amazing game


----------



## Gauntlet (Oct 19, 2010)

I prefer RPGs, and so does an ISFP gamer I know. 

I like the sense of adventure and multitude of things to do (little side quests). Though the ISFP likes getting to the end first then exploring the rest of the game (the need to save the world and sense of justice comes first). I prefer exploring everything completely first and getting to the end once everything is fully grasped.

This probably doesn't have much to do with MBTI, but a sense of upbringing and simply personal preferences.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Rocket-Propelled Grenades, sure.


Role-Playing Games... Not really. There are a few I've ever found myself playing, but I'm more of the action/adventure game type (go figure ), among other genres. MMORPGs to me are just no.


----------



## StephMC (Jan 25, 2011)

I've always appreciated a good RPG, especially action RPGs, like Bastion.


----------



## JB Nobody (Nov 18, 2013)

I enjoy RPGs and strategy games. Figuring out game mechanics interests me more than "twitch" games, and if I really enjoy a game or it's mechanics, I'll play it to death until I manage to figure out a "perfect", or at least efficient, strategy. If that's unusual for an ISTP, it might have something to do with my interest in electronics and robotics (i.e., logic).

That said, I've only really gotten addicted to half a dozen or so games in the past 30 years since I was a kid, mostly because I usually have other things to do.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

I love RPGs, and action RPGs.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

I like the concept of Skyrim. Morrowind was cool and I enjoyed that, but video games (other than Myst and Shivers) that require hours of my time generally don't interest me. I do enjoy the Total War series (up to Shogun II), Mount and Blade series, and several simulators though.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

I love them, but i only avoid them due to how long they take to complete.

I like to explore every aspect and check every corner of these games. Sometimes it pisses me off how long it takes for me to complete them. This is why i prefer a more linear game. I might actually get one completed.

A few years ago i got a game called "Bulletstorm", which i LOVED. It was just fast paced, linear and really fun. i think i completed it in two sittings, which is extremely rare. Most games take me months to complete. still haven't done GTA V...


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

I like games that actually involve role-playing. Unfortunately, most of the "RPG" genre of video games are not about role-playing at all.


----------



## spoo93 (Aug 22, 2013)

I never really liked roleplaying, I played MMORPGs for the "hardcore content" and Player versus Player.
In singleplayers, I skip conversations and have fun with different spells and item builds.
I rarely follow the story, I just create my own challenges as much as possible, some games are too linear for this though.
Exploring and combat make or break the game for me, if either one is lacking, I'll get bored quickly.


----------



## Silvi (Mar 13, 2012)

I love RPGs. Dragon's Dogma was my favorite. The exploration was just too fun and I loved how fast paced the fighting was. Story wasn't bad either; it was more of a mindfack, really.

I enjoyed Oblivion, but haven't gotten around to fully play Skyrim. Dark Souls wasn't bad either; I think if I wasn't so angry at it all the time, I'd play it more.

I have a thing for adventure games though. Bonus if it has good graphics. But for it to be really enjoyable, it has to be super challenging. It's not fun if it's too easy! 

I can't stand most MMOs though. They're all 'kill x for y', and bleh. Final Fantasy: A Realm Reborn looks pretty promising though. Ragnarok was also pretty fun and wow, I'm just rambling now. Sorry! ><

Tactics are fun too. The Rune Factory series are also quite addicting (farming and fighting, aw yes). Shooting games.. eh, not really into it.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

RPGs are my favourite, Fallout is easily the best series ever made. Any open world game is good really, shooters are alright but get boring after awhile. Racing and sports games suck. But any game where I can customize the shit out of anything is awesome, even if I don't like the gameplay.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

monemi said:


> I feel physically ill when I've gone on a video game bender and I realize how much time I just wasted on it. So much regret afterwards, I resist it for a good year before I fall off the wagon and lose a week to it. I'm weak. I really should just never touch game consoles in general. Not good. Not good at all.


Jack Thompson's been getting in yer head. _*RESIST!*_ That way lies perdition.



DeadlyRefridgerator said:


> Fallout is easily the best series ever made.


*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. > Fallout*
roud:




















I do like _Fallout: New Vegas,_ though.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Nope. I liked ME2, even if I'm bored of the entire franchise now.

I generally prefer things with stories, like Monkey Island.


----------



## A. Sydney Vance (Dec 21, 2013)

RPGs are great as long as the story is paced well, the combat options feel well-mapped and crunchy, and the characters are complex and quirky. FF7. Dragon Quest 8. FF Tactics. Most of Bioware's catalog.

I do like a more linear game. Open world games like Elder Scrolls are fun for a while, but when everything starts to feel like a side quest I lose interest.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

I like Rpg's but naturally there are good and bad rpg's imo.
Some I've played like half way through really hoping it would get better and it didn't so I'd just drop it and move onto something else.

A few of my favorites are: Xenogears, FF7, FF13....


----------



## scragman (Nov 29, 2012)

I like action RPGs (Skyrim and Fallout 3). Try and make me play Final Fantasy whatever and I'll pass out from boredom.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think being an SP in itself has much to do with liking that type of games.
I've enjoyed it before, but too many hours used on it too be very trilled at the moment. :-/


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

RPGs bore the hell out of me. I prefer quick, get-in-and-get-out games


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

Most RPG's I find boring, the only ones I am into are when there is a ton of action happening with a small element added in (mass effect is the most rpg-like I can get).


----------

